# humilation



## quirky (Nov 15, 2011)

My first experience with IBS was 25 years ago. I had pain so severe that I laid on the floor and yelled for my parents. The next thing I knew I was being "brought to" by my mom. It seems that I had passed out. Over the next few years I had a bout maybe once a year but it was a horrendous experience each time consisting of excruciating pain, passing out, and throwing up. After college things started to change. There were no more passing out or vomiting episodes, instead I had milder attacks a lot more frequently. My doctor explained that my passing out was my nervous system's way of coping. Now I no longer pass out; I have learned that when the pain starts and I start to feel hot that I need to hit the bathroom, try to get cooled down (usually with a cold, wet cloth) and reduce outside stimulus; in other words, I need quiet and if possible, darkness. I have spent more time on bathroom floors curled up waiting for relief than I care to remember - how humiliating! My IBS is stress triggered and, you guessed it, I have a chemical imbalance that renders my brain incapable of effectively dealing with stress. My stress meds help some but they don't free me of a minor episode (ie pain and diarrhea)every couple of months and a major episode (ie bathroom floor)a couple of times a year.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Have you tried any hypnotherapy? I did the IBS 100 Audioprogram in my own home with great success.See the CBT/Hypnotherapy Forum for more info. on hypno.


----------



## ANGEL-ROSE2012 (Jan 11, 2012)

Sorry where do u go to see this home hypnotherapy, I mean where do I find it? Im in the UK is it on CD or something - I believe mine is a lot to do with my brain and way of thinking and nerves, and thats how it gets brought on....Thanks


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Angel - yes they are CDs you do at home - they come from a very well known hypnotherapist in Cheshire - check out http:///www.ibscds.com and also the links below - it is the IBS Audio Program 100 and very much addresses the brain-gut aspects of IBS - it was the only thing that helped me - if you have any questions, do let me know - happy to help.


----------



## ANGEL-ROSE2012 (Jan 11, 2012)

Thank u I will take a look I could deffo do with something like that







cheers


----------

